# Apostasia shenzhenica genome paper



## TyroneGenade (Sep 13, 2017)

A new paper out on Apostasia shenzhenica: 

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature23897.html?WT.ec_id=NATURE-20170914&spMailingID=54915994&spUserID=MTUyMDA2MDQxNTMS1&spJobID=1245553376&spReportId=MTI0NTU1MzM3NgS2&foxtrotcallback=true


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Sep 13, 2017)

Fascinating!


----------

